# Travel Destinations > North America >  favourite camping spot

## HolRockers

What's your favourite place to pitch a tent?  I want to try the caribou night at the wildlife park in Saint Felicien, Quebec. You camp under the stars with a natutralist guide , and you stay near the caribou section of the park.  Algonquin Park has similar excursions I'd like to try. Anyone been there and done that?

----------


## rocketmail009

My  best camping experience  so far has been at the Sydney Zoo. You can camp over night in the zoo itself it includes night tours of the animals so you get to see them in their night habitat. It is really well worth the money and I had a magical night

----------


## GFI

Last year I camped with my friends to Mohican State Park Ohio, USA. We camp right along the river and love it. I’d also recommend to everyone this place.

----------


## jason

There are countless camping spots in USA but it is a little tricky to find them. IMO nearby river/lake like Brookville Lake and Shenandoah River is a perfect choice for camping. The beauty alone will take your breath away; fresh water swimming, fishing and the relaxing sounds of nature are enough attraction for camping.

----------


## eliaslyn

My best camping experience so far has been at Sydney Zoo. You can camp overnight at the zoo itself includes Night of the animals, if you can see them in their habitat at night. It is really worth the money and I had a magical evening.

----------


## thirtynyc

There is also a very nice sandy beach, you can climb in Shark Bay just up the road about 2 kilomteres. It is called 10 Mile Beach and extends from Shark Bay Black Rocks, which also has a campground, but no facilities except a latrine.

----------


## jamesdeins

My best camping experience so far has been at Sydney Zoo. You can camp overnight at the zoo itself includes Night of the animals, in case you can see them in their habitat at night. It is worth the money and I had a magical evening.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

There are countless camping spots in USA but it is a little tricky to find them. IMO nearby river/lake like Brookville Lake and Shenandoah River is a perfect choice for camping. The beauty alone will take your breath away; fresh water swimming, fishing and the relaxing sounds of nature are enough attraction for camping.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

My best camping outdoors encounter so far has been at the Quotes Zoo. You can stay quickly in the zoo itself it contains evening around the creatures so you get to see them in their evening environment. It is really well value the cash and I had a wonderful evening

----------


## pintoo

A spot that has been host to an awe-inspiring moment or, quite simply, has a quirky or picturesque quality. The beauty of the great outdoors, however, is that each of our lists of favorites are ever-changing. A new journey brings with it new discoveries; new favourite spots and new landscapes. 

Who knows where your next surprising journey may lead? Here are some of the amazing, quirky or just plain strange Australian camping experiences that are waiting for your next backcountry break

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are countless camping spots in USA but it is a little tricky to find them. IMO nearby river/lake like Brookville Lake and Shenandoah River is a perfect choice for camping. The beauty alone will take your breath away; fresh water swimming, fishing and the relaxing sounds of nature are enough attraction for camping.

----------


## henrymax

A spot that has been host to an awe-inspiring moment or, quite simply, has a quirky or picturesque quality.

----------


## sophiewilson

Golden Bay, New Zealand was the best camping-hiking trip of my life! This place is heavenly and you will have the time of your life!

----------


## mikehussy

Ulupna island is allways a good one if you get in far enough to be alone and tocumwal in a private place we have found just doesnt fish well but the beach is fantastic.

----------


## alinawatson38

Honestly I do not have any experience of tent & specially while pitching  a tent.

----------


## rojpetric

My favourite is the ruined arena, either before I jumped down to the fighting area below or before I choose to either proceed to the Underground Temple or climb up the tree to Gargap's nest.I have a feeling that a lot of you guys will prefer the area where you fight the first titan of a RB, but that place seems to shiny/glaring for me lol.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I like journey and I have seen so many best places in the world. According to my journey experience Corcovado National Park in Costa Rica is world's best camping place. Then Haleakala National Park in Hawaii, Lake District in England, Masai Mara in Kenya, Freedom camping in New Zealand, The Australian countryside, yellowstone National Park i USA etc are best camping places in the world.

----------


## rojpetric

My favourite is the ruined arena, either before I jumped down to the fighting area below or before I choose to either proceed to the Underground Temple or climb up the tree to Gargap's nest.I have a feeling that a lot of you guys will prefer the area where you fight the first titan of a RB, but that place seems to shiny/glaring for me lol.

----------


## Darshak

The beauty alone will take your breath away; fresh water swimming, fishing and the relaxing sounds of nature are enough attraction for camping.

----------


## herryjohn

Last year i went Lion Country Safari KOA, Florida. It is wild adventure and in the noon i was stayed in amusement park... amazing experience.

econo lodge international drive

----------


## MyanmarTours

Good luke bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## earlmattos

Beach place is my best to visit

----------


## AlonzoOglesby

nice post. I have gotten more information here.

----------

